# My Norfolk Southern 4x8 HO Scale Railway



## dustyb87 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well I have finally began to work on my first layout. I have been in the hobby since I was around 10 years old when my parents gave me a Bachmann starter set. I am 28 years old now and still have the starter set. My layout is a small town in central Georgia. That is where I am from and why I am so in love with Norfolk Southern engines. It is all I see around here. Especially since they have the Brosnan yard right here in town. My parents used to take me down there to watch the trains come in and out all the time. The layout is all DC. I created the cement plant by kit bashing a Blue Star Ready Mix and Medusa Cement kit together. I just started on ballasting the layout as you can see from the pictures. I am using Woodland Scenics flex paste to hold the ballast in place. It seems to be working well. The City Square is going to be slightly elevated from the rest of the layout to help it stand out. The rock face was created using 1" foam and the Woodland Scenics Rock Making learning kit. I would highly recommend the Woodland Scenics learning kit to anyone who is just starting out. I have also bought a road making kit and a landscaping kit but I have not had time to do them yet. Anyway I hope you guys enjoy the pics and I will try and keep this updated with my progress. Sorry about the low quality of the pictures. I took them with my phone last night.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

No need to apologize for picture quality...I think they are just fine. Your layout looks good. It's simple, yet allows you to do some switching and running. Good job so far, looking forward to more pics as you progress.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Great start.

That N/S yard in Macon is quite a spectacle from the air...that's the only
view that I've had of it. Must have been very interesting actually
being there.

Don


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow I wish my layout was that far and good looking!! For your layout layout it looks really good. 

I'm also seeing a bunch of pikestuff buildings, which are awesome because they are so customizable. 

Keep us posted, I know I'll b watching!!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks fine to me. You are accomplishing what you want to do with your railroad, and that is rule #1 in this hobby. 
I occasionally see an NS loco come through Lincoln as part of a BNSF consist. Must be leased power.


----------



## dustyb87 (Dec 4, 2013)

Here is a copy of the track plan I made using SCARM. It has changed about a million times now.


----------



## dustyb87 (Dec 4, 2013)

It was a busy weekend on the railroad. As you can see from the pictures I completed the preliminary landscaping in three of the four corners. As well as completing more ballasting and laying most of the rock for the cement plant. I say most because I came up a tad bit short. Don't worry I already ordered more trees, rocks and buildings this morning. Dont' tell the wife. :laugh: Does anyone have any tips for making my rock face look more realistic? To me it looks like it is missing something. :dunno:


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Same here, it is rare sight to see BNSF in Texas. I saw them twice. Ferromex locos comes around here, once in a while.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

bluenavigator said:


> Same here, it is rare sight to see BNSF in Texas. I saw them twice. Ferromex locos comes around here, once in a while.


A surprise to me.

I thought the old Santa Fe (the SF in BNSF) ran from LA to New Orleans.

Don


----------



## RH1 (Jan 4, 2016)

dustyb87 said:


> It was a busy weekend on the railroad. As you can see from the pictures I completed the preliminary landscaping in three of the four corners. As well as completing more ballasting and laying most of the rock for the cement plant.


It's looking good! Since joining this site, I've enjoyed looking at all of the pics of how everybody else is doing things. It's great to see how differently we all approach our layouts - and how there is no need to do things the same way as others. If it looks good, it is good!


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Very nice job, keep up he great work. It goes to show one can make EZ track look realistic.


----------

